# Aftermarket Straps for my Apple Watch



## powerband

Recently got an Apple Watch, which was initially a "deplorable item" but eventually became an "inevitable item." After a couple of weeks of wearing, I've found it has rich utility extending into direct revenue-generation (for my business) in ways that I didn't predict, though now mindlessly obvious... but that's for another post. For now, I'll simply comment that the ROI of the Apple Watch is high for my situation.

With that said, I started looking into some simple straps, now that it will be a tool I'll wear regularly (rather than throw into my dresser).

I decided to order a couple of beautiful straps from Clockwork Synergy, a strap company with incredible customer service. I don't hesitate to recommend them one bit, as they've proven to stand by you post-purchase with fast, friendly email responses.

The straps are super high-quality, and the aftermarket adapters they use have a perfect fit on the Apple Watch... goes on and off very smooth, and are super secure.

Straps for Apple Watch

I don't work for them; just received great experience for some great straps.

Here are some pics to start. More to come (will order others).
































































Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## jrpippen

How about a Toshi?


----------



## powerband

Toshi straps are indeed nice! But I was very happy to pay a fraction of the price for mine, shipped within the ConUS in a few days, for leather that looks equally nice! (I've had a number of Toshi straps in the past, and I liked them all… but I really appreciate the quality from Clockwork Synergy.)


----------



## clockworksynergy

we are happy you are happy  
Looks GREAT on your Apple BTW!


----------



## tknospdr

What's with the moisture inside the face there? That's not good.


----------



## powerband

tknospdr said:


> What's with the moisture inside the face there? That's not good.


On which watch are you referring?


----------



## RedHerringHack

You have to touch the face of the AW to use it, so it gets prints and oil on it. That's what you are seeing.

That "Shock Resist" case also has a screen protector, and there could be some moisture under that, if that's what you are talking about. I have that same case, but in black/orange. Love it.

I have really enjoyed my AW (stainless) with the spigen cases, aftermarket meshes black and stainless and lately with the new rubber XL sports band (finally fits my 9 inch wrists). I have the stock stainless band which is a work of art and engineering but I don't wear it often.

i am waiting on the Hyperlink band (which has an Omega Speedmaster look to it). I like the look of leather, but hide watch bands really aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## RedHerringHack

Hey ClockworkSynergy, if you are still in the thread, will your silicone bands fit a 9 inch wrist on the 42mm AW?

If not, please, please make an XL? In orange? I put this here, rather than IM so your answer can be found via search.

Nice stuff you have, like a candy store.


----------



## tknospdr

powerband said:


> On which watch are you referring?


This one...


----------



## Jade330i

Fantastic strap options.....thanks for sharing!


----------



## powerband

tknospdr said:


> This one...


There's no water in the watch. It's perfectly clean. It must be the reflection from the surface on which the watch is sitting.


----------



## VR16710

Jade330i said:


> Fantastic strap options.....thanks for sharing!


+1 on that!

My wife will love getting a few colored straps for her AW. Wondering if Clockworksynergy will start making straps for the Gear S2? Then I'd really be a happy camper.


----------



## tknospdr

powerband said:


> There's no water in the watch. It's perfectly clean. It must be the reflection from the surface on which the watch is sitting.


Maybe if it has a screen protector on it there's moisture between the crystal and the protector, but it sure looks like moisture to me.


----------



## lg251

Clockworksynergy does have very nice straps (ordered 3) for my AW. However, I did have several issues with their adapters. The newer ones (with spring bar style) seem to be of better quality.


----------



## burning777

I just wanted to share my first aftermarket watch band experience here.

It arrived yesterday and so far I like it. It was a cheap eBay purchase and because of the price I did not expect a lot to be honest. But even though there are a few details, which could have been made better here and there, my overall impression is positive. For instance the strap is a very little bit wider in the end, that is fixed to the buckle than in the loose end. You have to look carefully to notice - but I guess paying attention to minor details is why we love watches. Also the buckles do not fit 100% into the watch. There is a gap between the watch and the buckles. As you see in the pictures. But other than that it is nice.

It arrived in a plastic bag, shipped in a normal envelope. Took two weeks from China to Denmark. Not bad.

I was searching for a strap that would fit my Space Grey Apple Watch Sport and bought this one from eBay in black:
Milanese Magnetic Loop Stainless Steel Strap Watch Bands for Apple Watch Iwatch | eBay

The magnet is VERY strong and the strap stays at the same fit all day long. Actually it is so strong that it can cause a bit of problems to pull it away from the strap when not wearing it. It also feels light and I like the air flow to the skin when wearing it. All in all it feels great and comfortable. It has made me consider purchasing the original Apple Milanese loop if it feels as nice as this one.

A few pictures:


----------



## rubbersoul

powerband said:


> Recently got an Apple Watch, which was initially a "deplorable item" but eventually became an "inevitable item." After a couple of weeks of wearing, I've found it has rich utility extending into direct revenue-generation (for my business) in ways that I didn't predict, though now mindlessly obvious... but that's for another post. For now, I'll simply comment that the ROI of the Apple Watch is high for my situation.
> 
> With that said, I started looking into some simple straps, now that it will be a tool I'll wear regularly (rather than throw into my dresser).
> 
> I decided to order a couple of beautiful straps from Clockwork Synergy, a strap company with incredible customer service. I don't hesitate to recommend them one bit, as they've proven to stand by you post-purchase with fast, friendly email responses.
> 
> The straps are super high-quality, and the aftermarket adapters they use have a perfect fit on the Apple Watch... goes on and off very smooth, and are super secure.
> 
> Straps for Apple Watch
> 
> I don't work for them; just received great experience for some great straps.
> 
> Here are some pics to start. More to come (will order others).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


Liking the second strap.


----------



## powerband

tknospdr said:


> Maybe if it has a screen protector on it there's moisture between the crystal and the protector, but it sure looks like moisture to me.


There's no screen protector and, even if there is, I would know if there's water in it. This isn't my first watch and I have eyes. But, to entertain you, yes, there's an ocean in the watch.


----------



## powerband

rubbersoul said:


> Liking the second strap.


The second strap (tan) looks great -- I've been wearing the AW mostly on that strap, though it's nice that all the straps are so easy to swap. What's nice about the Clockwork Synergy straps is that they all can come with adaptors. Takes literally less than 40 seconds to switch straps.


----------



## tknospdr

powerband said:


> There's no screen protector and, even if there is, I would know if there's water in it. This isn't my first watch and I have eyes. But, to entertain you, yes, there's an ocean in the watch.


I wasn't arguing, I was just saying that in the pic it really looks like moisture. If there's no screen protector on it and it hasn't been compromised, then obviously it's not.
There _*IS*_ on ocean in mine... that's where jellyfish live, right?


----------



## VR16710

powerband said:


> There's no screen protector and, even if there is, I would know if there's water in it. This isn't my first watch and I have eyes. But, to entertain you, yes, there's an ocean in the watch.


Seems like it would be smart to stop buying more bands, with all that water it certainly isn't going to last much longer! (Sorry I just couldn't resist).

I don't currently have an AW, my wife does though and I'm thankful for the link as I think I will pick her up a couple for Christmas. It would be nice to know if they fit a larger wrist though.
In the event I may someday get an phone, I was looking at the Apple site this morning. I was a bit annoyed to see they do offer a larger sport band, at about $50. One might think that for the price of the AW, someone with larger wrists could trade in the two bands it comes with for one that actually fits rather than having to fork over another fifty, no? (Perhaps they do allow this but I seem to recall reading somewhere that what's in the box is what you get, no changing out straps for different colors etc). 
That's one reason it's nice to see third party straps available, hopefully some of these will fit the larger than average wrist.


----------



## tknospdr

If you buy the AW with a sport band you get both the S/M and the M/L in the box.
For the $50 you can get an entirely different band, say orange or navy. And each new band also has all 3 parts to fit almost all wrist sizes.


----------



## VR16710

tknospdr said:


> If you buy the AW with a sport band you get both the S/M and the M/L in the box.
> For the $50 you can get an entirely different band, say orange or navy. And each new band also has all 3 parts to fit almost all wrist sizes.


Apple also makes a L/XL sport band, scroll down to the 6th watch in this sizing guide:
Apple Watch Sizing Guide - Apple

My point is, I don't believe this comes with any new watch - as you stated you get the S/M and the M/L which is nice, unless like me you need a L/XL. In this case one has to spend an additional $50. I would gladly switch the two other bands for one XL if that makes sense.


----------



## zetaplus93

VR16710 said:


> Apple also makes a L/XL sport band, scroll down to the 6th watch in this sizing guide:
> Apple Watch Sizing Guide - Apple
> 
> My point is, I don't believe this comes with any new watch - as you stated you get the S/M and the M/L which is nice, unless like me you need a L/XL. In this case one has to spend an additional $50. I would gladly switch the two other bands for one XL if that makes sense.


It does suck. But just sell the band that comes with it for a $10 loss and get the XL. Just another $10, not too bad.


----------



## VR16710

zetaplus93 said:


> It does suck. But just sell the band that comes with it for a $10 loss and get the XL. Just another $10, not too bad.


Yup, but as they say, it is what it is. Unfortunately again I won't even be able to give them to my wife as she has a 38mm. I think I might email the store in this thread and see if these straps will fit, that might be a cheaper alternative still.


----------



## VR16710

I just ordered 4 bands from Clockwork Synergy. 2 colorful silicone bands for my wife's 38mm and 2 Nato straps for my new 42mm. I will try to post a few picks next week when they come. Their Nato straps seem long enough for my needs, I got a desert khaki and an orange. Hopefully they will look nice with the space grey. I like how they match the adapter colors, can't wait to get them!


----------



## VR16710

powerband said:


> I decided to order a couple of beautiful straps from Clockwork Synergy, a strap company with incredible customer service. I don't hesitate to recommend them one bit, as they've proven to stand by you post-purchase with fast, friendly email responses.
> 
> The straps are super high-quality, and the aftermarket adapters they use have a perfect fit on the Apple Watch... goes on and off very smooth, and are super secure.
> 
> Straps for Apple Watch
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


I also would like to give a big thumbs up for Clockwork Synergy's excellent customer service! |>
I came home yesterday with my new AW, a 42mm space grey. Before I even opened the box I placed an order for four bands, I think I mentioned this yesterday. Anyhow, long story short, I'd ordered a black and a desert khaki nato band thinking the original AW band would be too small. Once I opened the box I found I could indeed use the black sport band and thought no need to have 2 black bands so I sent them off a quick email asking if they could switch the black for an orange one. I thought it was probably too late but was greeted by a very friendly email this morning stating that they had found my order and swapped it out as requested, awesome! I can't wait till they get here. Per their web site the Nato bands should be plenty long enough for me and they look really nice too, IMHO.
One thing I do wish though would be a sizing chart for us "above average" wrist sized folks. I love the look of that tan leather one but fear it wouldn't fit me. They do include the length, I suppose I just add the watch height to that for a total length? Problem with this though, is that doesn't take into account where the buckle attaches, if that makes sense.
Regardless, great company and I'm really pleased with their service.


----------



## DrMizzou

Just purchased my AW in space gray SS on sport band. Appreciate the recommendation for the strap co strapworksynergy. Just checked out their website and they have some great bands with many options. I'm heading their on Black Friday to get me a couple as they are advertising 25% off your order. Cool!!


----------



## VR16710

Here are a couple of pics of my new Nato Desert Khaki strap from Clockwork Synergy


----------



## DrMizzou

Bought a NATO strap through clockworksynergy and took advantage of their Black Friday deal. Looking forward to getting it! Also, check this out: gorgeous strap option from nomad! It's pricey but I think the best looking aftermarket strap around bar none.


----------



## VR16710

That Nomad is really nice looking, thanks for sharing DrMizzou. They show that it's also available at Best Buy and Amazon as well so could probably get it a little cheaper.
I just wish it were a tad longer. They say it fits up to 210mm but the Nato band I got from Clockwork Synergy is 10mm longer and I'm still on the 2nd to last hole, (granted it depends on how close to the tip the holes are cut). And, the Apple Watch M/L also ended up fitting me (I can squeeze into, again the 2nd to last hole). Would just hate to get this and find it barely fits on the very last notch. Dang, and I'm not that big of a guy, just big boned I guess, sigh.


----------



## DrMizzou

Yeah, it said available at bestbuy but their online site doesn't have it and neither does Amazon. In any case, should be receiving it today or tomorrow. I'll post pics when I put it on. Apparently this strap takes a bit of time to take on a patina so we'll see how it turns out over the next few months.


----------



## VR16710

Yeah, I checked those sites out as well. I did see it on Amazon once, for $199, so much for being cheaper there 
It is pricey but it sure is a great looking strap. I find myself wanting to look at the pics again and again.
I am hoping you might do me a favor DrMizzou, when you get it would you mind doing a size comparison? Well, I guess I should ask if you currently have a sport strap? What I was wondering is if it is as long as the regular sport strap with the AW. I am just barely fitting into the regular strap, on the 2nd to last hole. I wouldn't want to use the last hole, as I don't think there is enough tab left over to tuck in, in fact I heard about a guy or two loosing their watch that way. So if you are on say the 4th or 5th hole, (or whatever it may be), are there as many holes left as on the sport strap? I am so tempted to get this but want to be sure it fits.
Bet you're looking forward to it's arrival!


----------



## DrMizzou

Alright, so I just got my nomad strap yesterday and put it on. Great strap and feels very sturdy with pliable soft leather. The strap is comparable in size to the large sport strap that the IWatch comes with. I ended up using the S/M strap instead as I was at the second to last hole with the large. Unfortunately, the nomad strap is as I said comparable to the large strap and I'm using at the second to last hole. No matter, it still looks great. Can't wait for the patina to start setting in over the coming months. I'll periodically post pics as the leather wears in and changes.


----------



## VR16710

^^ Very nice looking! And thanks for the sizing comparison, seems the size would work for me after all.


----------



## euthymic

I just picked up my apple watch a few days ago and quickly threw on some aftermarket strap adapters so I could use various 24mm straps. This is a Tobacco brown strap with black stiching and black band edge. I think it makes a great informal look although I wish it wasn't so thick. Since I also have XL wrists, I'm not even bothering with anything other than adapters so I can use whatever strap I want. Plus, this has the advantage of letting me access any number of 24mm straps I already have. While the adapters look fine from a distance and fit well, they are awfully crude when examined closely. Hopefully someone will come out with some adapters that are more nicely finished as well as being consistent with their fit, etc. While I haven't handeled the adapters from clockwork synergy, the ones I purchased off of Amazon didn't even match the pictures from the advert (sealed vs through hole) but they promised me they are sending replacements. We shall see.


----------



## DSlocum

Clockwork Synergy 2-piece Natos arrived, eBay adapters. Loving it!


----------



## VR16710

Very nice, I especially like the black with the double stripe.


----------



## VR16710

After several weeks I finally got around to putting on the orange Nato band I got from Clockwork Synergy. I also have the desert khaki which is pictured earlier in this thread.

To be honest at first I wasn't so sure I liked the orange, it looked great (to me) on their website but when it arrived I thought maybe it was a tad to "loud" (again for me). Also, having worn the desert khaki for awhile, my first impression was they were a little stiff, not bad mind you but not soft and supple like the standard sport band.

Well, as of today, that's all changed. The orange is really growing on me and will probably look even better once I dirty it up a bit, :-!. Also, and maybe because it was really rainy and humid today it's gotten pretty soft, or at least very comfortable.


----------



## VR16710

euthymic said:


> I just picked up my apple watch a few days ago and quickly threw on some aftermarket strap adapters so I could use various 24mm straps. This is a Tobacco brown strap with black stiching and black band edge. I think it makes a great informal look although I wish it wasn't so thick. Since I also have XL wrists, I'm not even bothering with anything other than adapters so I can use whatever strap I want. Plus, this has the advantage of letting me access any number of 24mm straps I already have. While the adapters look fine from a distance and fit well, they are awfully crude when examined closely. Hopefully someone will come out with some adapters that are more nicely finished as well as being consistent with their fit, etc. While I haven't handeled the adapters from clockwork synergy, the ones I purchased off of Amazon didn't even match the pictures from the advert (sealed vs through hole) but they promised me they are sending replacements. We shall see.


The adapters from Clockwork Synergy seem to be of very good quality, at least to me. The color matches well, (mine are space grey) and are a perfect fit for 24mm straps. 
I'm happy to come across another person who has an XL wrist, certainly makes getting extra straps a challenge. That is a nice set up you have there, though personally I would love to get a lighter tan leather strap. The one listed above is sooo tempting but between the price and uncertain fit I haven't been able to pull the trigger yet. Clockwork Synergy has some decent looking "premium leather" bands but again, not sure of the fit, maybe I will email them. 
Do you have any recommendations euthymic on XL bands? I've spent a good amount of time googling the web but nothing really seems to check all the boxes for me yet, (or is within my willing budget). I suppose for variety I can get a few more of the Nato bands from Clockwork Synergy, even though I am on the 2nd to last hole, they do fit. The navy blue, slate or olive green, or regular khaki seem appealing. Still ... I'd love to find a X/L light tan leather one of these days.


----------



## DSlocum

VR16710 said:


> After several weeks I finally got around to putting on the orange Nato band I got from Clockwork Synergy. I also have the desert khaki which is pictured earlier in this thread.
> 
> To be honest at first I wasn't so sure I liked the orange, it looked great (to me) on their website but when it arrived I thought maybe it was a tad to "loud" (again for me). Also, having worn the desert khaki for awhile, my first impression was they were a little stiff, not bad mind you but not soft and supple like the standard sport band.
> 
> Well, as of today, that's all changed. The orange is really growing on me and will probably look even better once I dirty it up a bit, :-!. Also, and maybe because it was really rainy and humid today it's gotten pretty soft, or at least very comfortable.


I wanted the orange, but I think it looks much better on the black like yours... The Synergy straps are a bit stiff, but they are nice and thick material unlike a lot of the nato straps I have gotten and they do soften up. I played with mine for a bit, twisting and bunching them up and they softened enough so they aren't annoying.


----------



## DrMizzou

Great strap options posted! Still loving my Nomad. Haven't worn it much of the week however so still looks like when I got it. Will post some pics once it's started to wear.


----------



## VR16710

DrMizzou said:


> Great strap options posted! Still loving my Nomad. Haven't worn it much of the week however so still looks like when I got it. Will post some pics once it's started to wear.


Funny to hear someone complain that it still looks new  I'm still really loving that strap DrMizzou, and don't worry, it will break in soon enough.


----------



## VR16710

DSlocum said:


> I wanted the orange, but I think it looks much better on the black like yours... The Synergy straps are a bit stiff, but they are nice and thick material unlike a lot of the nato straps I have gotten and they do soften up. I played with mine for a bit, twisting and bunching them up and they softened enough so they aren't annoying.


One other thing I neglected to mention, is if you get them with the adapters already on it is amazingly easy to swap bands. I know there are a lot of nay sayers about the Apple watch not having standard bands but on the other hand, no spring bars to fuss with just slide in a new one. 
Yep, I might end up getting a couple more of the Nato's just for a variety. Before the Apple watch if I wanted a different look it meant putting on a different watch. Now I just swap bands. Granted, one can do that with most any watch but it is a bit more fiddling.


----------



## DSlocum

VR16710 said:


> One other thing I neglected to mention, is if you get them with the adapters already on it is amazingly easy to swap bands. I know there are a lot of nay sayers about the Apple watch not having standard bands but on the other hand, no spring bars to fuss with just slide in a new one.
> Yep, I might end up getting a couple more of the Nato's just for a variety. Before the Apple watch if I wanted a different look it meant putting on a different watch. Now I just swap bands. Granted, one can do that with most any watch but it is a bit more fiddling.


I bought them bare, but I bought several sets of adapters from eBay. Now I have 5 straps (stock, leather with deployant, two natos and a mesh), all ready for quick swapping.


----------



## VR16710

DSlocum said:


> I bought them bare, but I bought several sets of adapters from eBay. Now I have 5 straps (stock, leather with deployant, two natos and a mesh), all ready for quick swapping.


I think it adds some fun to the Apple watch to have a variety of straps, especially being so easy to change them! I've been really happy with the Clockwork Synergy adapters, they've come preinstalled on the Nato's I bought but I think they're around $15 to buy them individually.


----------



## prosp

Apple Watch Accessories | Leather Bands for Apple Watch

I'm thinking about getting the Lowry leather band in American Tan. Not sure if anyone here has ordered from Pad & Quill.


----------



## zetaplus93

prosp said:


> Apple Watch Accessories | Leather Bands for Apple Watch
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the Lowry leather band in American Tan. Not sure if anyone here has ordered from Pad & Quill.


Haven't ordered from Pad & Quill, but have heard good things about that. Hmm... Lowry in Chestnut does look good. And it looks like the strap is thick enough to cover the gap between the strap and watch head. Looks great!


----------



## GFG2010

I agree - Pad and Quill straps look top notch. I've also ordered a few from Burkley case and have been very satisfied


----------



## VR16710

GFG2010 said:


> I agree - Pad and Quill straps look top notch. I've also ordered a few from Burkley case and have been very satisfied


I like the looks of these leather bands, considering the antique camel or maybe antique coffee from Burkley.
Genuine Soft Leather Band for Apple Watch 42mm in Antique Camel - Burkleycase

The Pad and Quill bands look very nice too. I actually like the looks of the classic better, but it appears just a tad shorter than the Lowry. I need one that covers at least 210 to 215mm.
Definitely getting some nice options for a leather band.


----------



## VR16710

Wondering how this one would look on a space grey 42mm sport?

24mm XL Panatime MB-1 Suede Vintage Golden Pilot with Black Stitching 24/24 135/85


----------



## VR16710

Well, I ended up springing for the above pictured strap ^^^^^^

Since seeing DrMizzou's Nomad, I've really been pining for a light colored leather band to go with my space grey AW, but choices are limited for me as I have rather large wrists. This one is an XL and the same size overall as the NATO bands I got from Clockwork Synergy so it should fit ok.
And yes, of course I'll post some pics when it arrives ;-)


----------



## DrMizzou




----------



## DrMizzou

Barely breaking in after about 3 weeks of intermittent use


----------



## VR16710

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I really love the looks of that strap and watch combo. To me, the light tan leather gives it a sort of rustic look, a perfect contrast for the high tech Apple ;-)

I was still a little worried about size, thus the one I picked out is somewhat similar, but an XL size so I hope it looks half as good as yours, (and fits of course |>)


----------



## AVC0002

friend of mine is about to get an apple watch. I'll have him take a look at these straps.


----------



## VR16710

Well, my Christmas present arrived a day early and I have to say I love it!


----------



## Sticks83

Anybody have any experience/pictures with Strapcode's version of their adapters? What about Wristouch? The lug width of their adapters are 20mm and 22mm respectively for the 42mm model which I believe looks more proportionate.

Pics from strapcode:















Wristouch


----------



## eight84four

I'm waiting as well for those who have bought the Strapcode Apple watch strap, As im leaning towards to getting this one as i like how it has a 22mm lug width as it looks more better to me than the 24mm from the other strap sellers.


----------



## MrDagon007

I put a stingray strap on mine. A lovely strap that has proven difficult to marry with my watches yet it seems acceptable on my apple watch:


----------



## Rolexini

Hi, I got those one :


----------



## phattbam

wish they released some new watch faces that fill up the whole screen like the Hermes ones do


----------



## RedHerringHack

phattbam said:


> wish they released some new watch faces that fill up the whole screen like the Hermes ones do


Yeah, Tired of waiting on them.


----------



## BarracksSi

phattbam said:


> wish they released some new watch faces that fill up the whole screen like the Hermes ones do


I like the idea, too, so I whipped up a couple versions of the Hermes face with complications added.

They'd have to be pretty small, I'm guessing. In the first pic, where they're in the corners, they might actually be outside the pixels of the display; and if they were made even smaller, they'd be harder to read. The second pic looks a little better, but I think it's cluttered.
















The nice thing about complications now is they can serve as shortcuts to their corresponding apps. Tap the date and you go to Calendar. If you put the complications in the middle of a rectangular face like they would be on regular watches, they're very close together, and tapping the wrong one by accident is much more likely.


----------



## phattbam

appreciate the quick mockups. I"m actually just looking for a full face dial without any complications for a night out. I like to wear my Apple watch as I've put my collection of watches aside for now to keep me notified of mail and msgs.



BarracksSi said:


> I like the idea, too, so I whipped up a couple versions of the Hermes face with complications added.
> 
> They'd have to be pretty small, I'm guessing. In the first pic, where they're in the corners, they might actually be outside the pixels of the display; and if they were made even smaller, they'd be harder to read. The second pic looks a little better, but I think it's cluttered.
> 
> View attachment 6707722
> 
> View attachment 6707730
> 
> 
> The nice thing about complications now is they can serve as shortcuts to their corresponding apps. Tap the date and you go to Calendar. If you put the complications in the middle of a rectangular face like they would be on regular watches, they're very close together, and tapping the wrong one by accident is much more likely.
> View attachment 6707762


----------



## BarracksSi

phattbam said:


> appreciate the quick mockups. I"m actually just looking for a full face dial without any complications for a night out. I like to wear my Apple watch as I've put my collection of watches aside for now to keep me notified of mail and msgs.


I just switch to the stripped-down version of Simple when I want to pretend I can dress nicely.


----------



## phattbam

Here's what I use.


----------



## MuckyMark

phattbam said:


> Here's what I use.


Can you tell me how you got the Apple logo in the monogram?

Thx


----------



## phattbam

MuckyMark said:


> Can you tell me how you got the Apple logo in the monogram?
> 
> Thx


This requires you to copy this  to your keyboard on your iPhone first 

save it under your Settings > General > Keyboard > Text Replacement; I use aapl =  as that's their stock ticker symbol

next go to the Apple Watch app on your iPhone > Clock > Monogram > type in your text replacement shortcut.. voila


----------



## Snoweagle

phattbam said:


> This requires you to copy this  to your keyboard on your iPhone first
> 
> save it under your Settings > General > Keyboard > Text Replacement; I use aapl =  as that's their stock ticker symbol
> 
> next go to the Apple Watch app on your iPhone > Clock > Monogram > type in your text replacement shortcut.. voila


Actually just copy the Apple logo and paste it in the monogram inside the Apple Watch app settings directly. That's what I did previously.


----------



## phattbam

Snoweagle said:


> Actually just copy the Apple logo and paste it in the monogram inside the Apple Watch app settings directly. That's what I did previously.


^^ yup or that ^^


----------



## MuckyMark

Thanks. That worked


----------



## BarracksSi

Or Greek letters:








I'm looking for a Rolex-like crown just to irk anti-smartwatch holdouts. 

Found it! Well, close enough: ♛


----------



## ph0zenstond

anyone know where i can get the Hermes band only?


----------



## BarracksSi

phozenstone said:


> anyone know where i can get the Hermes band only?


Maybe from someone who bought the Hermes edition and decided they didn't like the strap?

Other than that, no. I've seen imitations, though.


----------



## Ekana

Love the little additions to change up the dial of the AW. When d'you think the big makers will make those dials?


----------



## BarracksSi

Ekana said:


> Love the little additions to change up the dial of the AW. When d'you think the big makers will make those dials?


You mean the likes of Rolex, TAG, JLC, etc? Never, not for the AW. TAG's own smartwatch is the only one so far. All the other ones are ripoffs anyway.

Or do you mean other fashion brands besides Hermes? Maybe Coach, Gucci, Gianni Bernini, Louis Vuitton, etc? Only slightly less likely, although some of them don't have their own watch lines to cannibalize.


----------



## Ekana

Sorry for the confusion, I meant Rolex, Tag, JLC etc... But you answered my question!


----------



## scentedlead

Movado makes Coach watches. Fossil makes Michael Kors watches. Timex makes Guess watches. And so on—most fashion brands contract from or license to only a handful of watch makers. Hermès is rare in that they use an in-house movement. Other fashion brands have less to lose than Hermès with all the money Hermès invested in buying outright or at least stakes in various watch makers. I think, more likely, Apple is the gatekeeper.


----------



## Rolexini

Have a look on these strap


----------



## Snoweagle

Rolexini said:


> Have a look on these strap
> View attachment 7244282


Really love your collection of bands for your Hermès. But for me I couldn't wear any leather straps due to allergy, hence got the Milanese.


----------



## Rolexini

Hi, the milanese loop is really really good. It is the good choice. 
Why don't you try the Apple link loop (but not a copy the original).

I Tried a copy before buying the original -brand new for half a price on Ebay- feel the quality.

Here is a pic show you the copy.


----------



## Snoweagle

Rolexini said:


> Hi, the milanese loop is really really good. It is the good choice.
> Why don't you try the Apple link loop (but not a copy the original).
> 
> I Tried a copy before buying the original -brand new for half a price on Ebay- feel the quality.
> 
> Here is a pic show you the copy.
> 
> View attachment 7246018
> 
> View attachment 7246026


I prefer buying originals but the link bracelet is way too expensive, so only Milanese loop for me.


----------



## clockworksynergy

RedHerringHack said:


> Hey ClockworkSynergy, if you are still in the thread, will your silicone bands fit a 9 inch wrist on the 42mm AW?
> 
> If not, please, please make an XL? In orange? I put this here, rather than IM so your answer can be found via search.
> 
> Nice stuff you have, like a candy store.


So sorry for the late reply!! Our divers silicone measure at just over 8 inches (not including buckle, adapter length, or apple watch, which will add the extra length making it closer to 9 inches). That being said, it can be a close call. If you are within the USA, we offer free returns and shipping, so please feel to purchase one and return it with ease if it does not fit properly. We are always looking to add new items (and listen to what the people want) to our collection and will be releasing more throughout the rest of 2016!



DSlocum said:


> I wanted the orange, but I think it looks much better on the black like yours... The Synergy straps are a bit stiff, but they are nice and thick material unlike a lot of the nato straps I have gotten and they do soften up. I played with mine for a bit, twisting and bunching them up and they softened enough so they aren't annoying.


We recently added the 2 piece classic nato watch straps for the AW that are softer and follow the many classic nato patterns established in the classic nato section. If you purchased the heavy nato 2 piece straps, those will be a little stiff because of the higher thread count in the nylon but will soften up over time. Please let us know if you have any questions!

Our current longest band available is the premium leather and divers silicone for the AW. Although we do have the one piece, Premium / Heavy Duty XL NATO at 12 inches in length, if you use them, it will block the sensor on the AW.


----------



## walltz

Fine watch strap and great fitting....thanks for sharing.


----------



## blinktesty

Is stunning great options,good job.


----------



## snpr9696

SNPRLEATHERWORKS SNPRStrap.com


----------



## sky21

Lots of fantastic strap options in this thread, love it! Also, thanks for the tip on modifying the monogram on the watch face. Learn something new every day!


----------



## arrowandboard

I use this combo when I want to feel like batman


----------



## harald-hans

Limited Edition Horween Leather Band ...


----------



## utzelu

Are there any 3rd party bands that use the Apple's OEM lugs? It's been quite some time since Apple is selling them so I expect the bands manufacturers to use them by now.


----------



## zetaplus93

utzelu said:


> Are there any 3rd party bands that use the Apple's OEM lugs? It's been quite some time since Apple is selling them so I expect the bands manufacturers to use them by now.


I believe the specs for fitting with Apple's lugs have been published (at leas the wire lugs used for the leather bands)--most 3rd party bands (that's worth their salt) have been able to fit well with the AW.

I've used several and haven't had any issues.


----------



## utzelu

There are two aspects I am taking into account for the lugs (OEM or 3rd party): one is the reliability and the other is the fit and finish and how well it blends with the watch case. For the 2nd point, I was disappointed with the 3rd party lugs. They just didn't look like they were coming from the same manufacturer as the watch. Big gaps in between, with surfaces that were not blending well with the watch surfaces. Different finish as well. It doesn't make any sense for straps manufacturers not to choose the Apple's lugs instead, since they can easily pass down the extra cost to the buyer (which is negligible IMO).


----------



## krizj

utzelu said:


> There are two aspects I am taking into account for the lugs (OEM or 3rd party): one is the reliability and the other is the fit and finish and how well it blends with the watch case. For the 2nd point, I was disappointed with the 3rd party lugs. They just didn't look like they were coming from the same manufacturer as the watch. Big gaps in between, with surfaces that were not blending well with the watch surfaces. Different finish as well. It doesn't make any sense for straps manufacturers not to choose the Apple's lugs instead, since they can easily pass down the extra cost to the buyer (which is negligible IMO).


I concur.


----------



## zetaplus93

utzelu said:


> There are two aspects I am taking into account for the lugs (OEM or 3rd party): one is the reliability and the other is the fit and finish and how well it blends with the watch case. For the 2nd point, I was disappointed with the 3rd party lugs. They just didn't look like they were coming from the same manufacturer as the watch. Big gaps in between, with surfaces that were not blending well with the watch surfaces. Different finish as well. It doesn't make any sense for straps manufacturers not to choose the Apple's lugs instead, since they can easily pass down the extra cost to the buyer (which is negligible IMO).


I've browsed through threads like this one and many recent adapters seem pretty good. As long as you get the right color/finish (e.g. get a polished one for Apple Watch, and matte for the AW Sports), it should fit well and look pretty good. Of course, if you can swing it, original will provide the best quality (though obviously more expensive).


----------



## MuckyMark

Not aftermarket but this Apple woven nylon is well made and comfy. Too bad they don't offer it with SS hardware.


----------



## VR16710

I got that same band just last week. Agreed, very comfy and my favorite band to date. I have the 42mm space grey so the color isn't quite the same concern. However, from your pic I can't really even notice, I guess it shows up a bit more in person.


----------



## ANev

I use several types of straps on my  watch.
Here's a few:

The G-Shock look:



















The traditional leather strap:



















And (my favourite) the daily wearer:


----------



## VR16710

Nice pics ANev! I especially like how the different faces compliment each band. It's almost hard to believe it's the same watch, gotta love that versatility.


----------



## ANev

VR16710 said:


> Nice pics ANev! I especially like how the different faces compliment each band. It's almost hard to believe it's the same watch, gotta love that versatility.


To me the most eclectic watch I've owned. Truly the SKX of !


----------



## MuckyMark

VR16710 said:


> I got that same band just last week. Agreed, very comfy and my favorite band to date. I have the 42mm space grey so the color isn't quite the same concern. However, from your pic I can't really even notice, I guess it shows up a bit more in person.


You're right. It's more noticeable by me than others. Here's a few more pix.


----------



## Quaman26

MuckyMark said:


> You're right. It's more noticeable by me than others. Here's a few more pix.


That strap looks really nice. I should get one. Wonder if it would look nice with my gold sport


----------



## MuckyMark

Hard to say. I think black goes with gold nicely.


----------



## Cheekeh Munkeh

Can anyone recommend some lug adapters they've had good experiences with? It's now late 2016, and I don't know if comments made in past topics are still applicable.

The Luvvitt adapters, which are among the more promising I've seen, aren't available in the 42mm Space Grey I need. Many of the other ones look questionable, if not pretty shoddily constructed, and that doesn't even touch upon things like color match.

I'm also kind of leery of the tubular style adapters, esp. when combined with the possibility of questionable construction. I don't mind the appearance of the traditional spring bar lug style.

Unfortunately, it seems, Apple chooses only to distribute their "official" MFAW lug adapters via wholesale, and restrict their use to complete bands, not as parts. Yet oddly, I haven't come across any strap makers who note that they use them, unlike the situation you'd find for the MFi program, where that seal is an important moniker.

I'd rather "roll my own" using known strap makers I've had experience with, but the "weak link" appears to be in acquiring quality adapters. (har har)


----------



## Derekwd

love the straps.


----------



## MuckyMark

Cheekeh Munkeh said:


> Can anyone recommend some lug adapters they've had good experiences with? It's now late 2016, and I don't know if comments made in past topics are still applicable.
> 
> The Luvvitt adapters, which are among the more promising I've seen, aren't available in the 42mm Space Grey I need. Many of the other ones look questionable, if not pretty shoddily constructed, and that doesn't even touch upon things like color match.
> 
> I'm also kind of leery of the tubular style adapters, esp. when combined with the possibility of questionable construction. I don't mind the appearance of the traditional spring bar lug style.
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems, Apple chooses only to distribute their "official" MFAW lug adapters via wholesale, and restrict their use to complete bands, not as parts. Yet oddly, I haven't come across any strap makers who note that they use them, unlike the situation you'd find for the MFi program, where that seal is an important moniker.
> 
> I'd rather "roll my own" using known strap makers I've had experience with, but the "weak link" appears to be in acquiring quality adapters. (har har)


I have some from Clockwork Synergy. The adapter to case fit is as good as the OE fit. I can post a few photos if you like but I have posted in a couple of the AW forums on WUS.

Cheers.


----------



## Taerid

I bought an aftermarket Milanese strap from Amazon and it feels great, it's less than 1/10 of the price of the Apple on as well! So good.


----------



## ccm123

Nice straps!


----------



## Boblalock1

Would love to get a nice leather strap with a deployant clasp!


----------



## Helitech

Got a 42mm in black stainless steel with the Milanese loop yesterday and I'm in love. Not quite sure I like the band though. Doesn't feel secure enough to for me, what do you daily Milanese users think? Maybe I'm too used to thick rubber bands and bracelets on my dive watches... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

Boblalock1 said:


> Would love to get a nice leather strap with a deployant clasp!


Check out Clockwork Synery or B&R. Or they are even selling springbar based end links so you can us any strap


----------

